# Breeder: Patricia Herschman (Camelot Goldens) or Dotti Ann Von Suskil (Deep River Gol



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

Good afternoon 
Wondering if anyone has any experience or thoughts on the following two breeders out of NJ.
Patricia Herschman (Camelot Goldens) or Dotti Anne Suskil (Deep River Goldens). THANKS!

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=493035

 http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=493037


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Patricia Herschman is very active in the work-show Golden list which is made up of people actively involved in the competitive world of dogs. She is quite highly regarded there. She is very concerned with preserving the proper Golden temperament.


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for that info - there are so many out there, I am just trying to double check everything !


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Does Camelot Goldens have a web site? I would like to save for future reference. Thanks!


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

They do not have a website FYI.


----------



## Dogdog (Oct 14, 2016)

Any info on Breeder: Patricia Herschman (Camelot Goldens) or Dotti Ann Von Suskil (Deep River Goldens

Currently
Dotti has a litter from
Dam
Quapaw Simon sets kiss
Akc SR57607901

And

Sir
Camelot here there and everywhere
Call name scatter
Akc SR50011101

I've had 3 goldens die of cancer early 
Am determined to get from a good breeder now
Can someone please help me determine if these dogs are in good health
I know the hips on 1 are just fair
Not sure if that's ok?
But breeder is so sweet and nice
Appears really good

So far this amazing forum helped me cancel 2 irresponsible breeders So at this point I hope I can get even more guidance
Thank you!!!!
Also any NJ recommendations greatly appreciated
And also
I heard calm seas is good in NJ
Any info on them?
Thanks again!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Pat is a good egg. I'd guess (without looking) that the dam is a Simon daughter- Simon is a lovely dog. 
I can't imagine her choosing any breeding that had known issues if that carries any weight.


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Dottie Ann and Bob are reputable breeders, They have been active in showing and mostly hunt tests with their Goldens. They always breed Ethical, meaning for the betterment of the breed, and all of their goldens do have appropriate health clearances and would never be considered in their breeding program if they did not. Dottie and Pat are working together and Dottie and Bob also have a long ongoing relationship with Chris Browning of Eldorado Goldens. Both Pat and Dottie are member is good standing with NJPBGRC and the GRCA


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As I recall, Pat Herschman was one of the evaluators for the CCA event we attended last year. To be an evaluator you have to meet the qualifying requirements of the GRCA and could be expected to be very knowledgeable about and dedicated to the breed.


----------



## ObsessedGoldenGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, Pat is a CCA evaluator, and is the current President of NJPBGRC, Bob VonSuskil will be president in 2017, and is on the board of directors with Pinelands Retriever Club and Lake Audrey HRC of New Jersey, and there may actually be another one or two


----------

